
Alexa Toolbar: Give your full browsing history, so it can get free statistics - ffpip
https://www.alexa.com/toolbar
======
ffpip
It exists for Chrome and Firefox. It has access to all sites you visit, and
collects everything you do.

Over 600,000 Chromium users have it installed.

~~~
hn_1234
What made them to install this ?

~~~
ffpip
They don't actually know how much this is collecting. It advertises other
features like site rank
[https://i.imgur.com/qfitydx.png](https://i.imgur.com/qfitydx.png)

------
byoung2
Whoa are browser toolbars still a thing? I thought they became irrelevant over
a decade ago

